# Cavs vs Nuggets - December 19th 10:30pm ET - ESPN



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

```
Depth Chart
POS	        CLEVELAND (PPG)	        DENVER (PPG)
PG        	M. Williams 15.6	C. Billups 17.7
SG        	D. West 11.6	        D. Jones 5.7
SF        	L. James 27.3	        C. Anthony 21.3
PF        	B. Wallace 2.6	        K. Martin 12.3
C        	Z. Ilgauskas 14.8	N. Hilario 14.2
```



> *Denver Nuggets (17-8) vs Cleveland (21-4)*​
> LeBron James is playing so well that he's even drawing standing ovations during road games.
> 
> The Denver Nuggets are hoping their fans are cheering for a different reason Friday, as the Nuggets look to avoid their first back-to-back losses since acquiring Chauncey Billups when they host James' red-hot Cleveland Cavaliers.
> ...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Carmelo and Billups have been rolling lately so this won't be an easy game. If Z is out, I think we take a loss but if he can play 20-25 mins effectively I like our chances.


----------



## rpginferno (Aug 3, 2002)

Been busy lately, but this should be a good game. Hopefully the Cavs can pull this one out. Everyone has been harping about the Cavs not beating any top teams, so hopefully they can beat the Nuggets.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LA lost, moves the Cavs into a tie for the 2nd best record in the NBA

Important to watch that as we would play LA in the finals


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

Rollin so far


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs drop 37 on the Nuggets head in the 1st qtr and hold them to 21!!!

That's called domination ON THE ROAD


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

LeBron is a beast, highest scoring quarter yet this season


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lebron is so awesome.


----------



## rpginferno (Aug 3, 2002)

Great 1st quarter and great finish to the 1st by Lebron. Go Cavs!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lebron's gonna leave THIS TEAM for the KNICKS? LAUGH. OUT. LOUD. This team is really good.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

Cavs taking the Nuggets to school. and LeBron is on the bench.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

another dominant performance. There really isn't much more to say.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great road win by the Cavs. Denver had the 2nd best record in the West going into this game, so this is a quality win! 

LBJ is just dominating right now. The best I've ever seen him play really on both sides


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Great win...but this just shows how much we miss Z when he isn't in the lineup. The dude is now a 3pt threat for god's sake. Now teams have to watch for West, Mo, LBJ and Z.

The only negative is Sasha's bricks. I don't get it. How do you miss that badly when wide open? I'll have to keep my sig for now...

However, he does play some nice D against most SGs and SFs.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Once Sasha forgets he's on a short leash we can expect the bad shots to come lol. Both him and Wally suck but they're playing there role decently so far.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I love Big Z. Having him back does wonders for this team's versatility.


----------

